# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  اريد برنامج دمج صورة مع الأغنية

## دموع الورد

مرحبا 
 اريد منكم اذا ممكن برنامج دمج صورة مع الأغنية لتظهر الصورة عند تشغيل الأغنية على الكومبيوتر او على الموبايل
 شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

والله دورتلك بس بجد ما لقيت 

رح ارجع ادور

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا  لاهتمامك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
أختي دموع الورد الله يمسّيكِ بالخير..

اذا كان موجود عندك برنامج Windows Media Player 11
أو الإصدار 12 يمكنك عمل ذلك بسهولة..


يمكنك تحميله من هنا


على الشريط العلوي للبرنامج تجدين الخيار Library
عند الضغط عليه سيكون واضحا لديكِ المساحة المخصصة لإضافة الأغاني ، يمكنك سحب الأغاني نحو المكتبة فتظهر كمصغّرات مكتوب عليها paste Art Here فبعد نسخ اي صورة يُمكنك نسخها على المصغرة هذه وتحصلين على صورة دائمة للأغنية 

اذا اردت اي توضيح انا جاهز 
[/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

مشكوررر

يسلموا اديك

جاري التحميل...

----------


## دموع الورد

للاسف ما شغل عندي :Confused:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

انا بعرف انه الفوتوشوب او ال movie maker
بدمج الصوره مع الاغنيه اذا عندك واحد منهم شوفي البرنامج

----------


## دموع الورد

ماشي بشوف

بشكرك مره ثانيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني انا سمعت انه الموفي مكير هو الي بعملها 

بس راح شوفلك 
واسف على تأخري بدخول الموضوع

----------


## هاها

أريد برنامج تعليم الأطفال لو سمحتم

----------


## الهاوية

الله يعطييك العــافيه....

----------


## روالاميرةرو

ياريت عندي اي معلومه وافيدك
بس للاسف
بعتذر منك

----------


## تامر المعايطه

هاد برنامج بقوم بدمج صوره مع اغنيه...
وهاد شرحه من الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmnyzynmwmu
وهاد رابط تحميله من الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/file/8JRhVvoz...Professio.html

----------

